# I found Lacey's younger twin...please tell me she's the ugliest ever...



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

A lovely friend of mine posted a link to this girl's ad on my Facebook wall.
She's basically Lacey's twin, I've been wanting a training project, she's young, and she's free. 

Wallaby NEEDS.

Too bad the whole money situation isn't really in a situation of "Yes! Please, get another horse!" :lol:

Please point out major faults and tell me she's the worst ever.

*whispers* I sent the ad to the lady who got me Lacey... I hope she'll be like "You need another horse! I'll own her for a year, you train her, then she's yours!" That would be a Leap Day miracle! haha

I'm so bad.

So she's crazy ugly and horrifically conformed, RIGHT??! Ugliest head in the ENTIRE WORLD!!!!!!!

Free reg. Arabian Mare




















[Hopefully this is the okay-est forum section thingy for this, I was unsure...]


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Why, that's the ugliest horse I've ever seen! You'll be absolutely miserable owning a horse like that. There's not a chance she would work for you. You know what? I'll do you a favour. Send her up my way and I'll take her off your hands  It'll be a pain, but I'm willing to take her to save you from being responsible for such an ugly animal.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think you should take Lacey's old owner up on her generous offer because that is on stunning little mare! Maybe a tad long in the back, but other than that...wowza!

I know. I'm not helping. lol I'm just calling it like I see it. ;-)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm sorry Wallaby, but I can't be the voice of reason. I'm the girl with 11 horses and 1 butt. I say they are like pringles, can't have just one! :lol:

I envision you roman riding your "twins" or....you could just send me Lacey, so I could have 2 grey Laceys. I mean, it would free up time for a project and all. :wink:


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

hahaha Thanks Pintophile, I'll be sure to send her your way. I will pity you though, she appears to have no real usefulness and absolutely no conformational ability towards ANYTHING! 
:rofl: 

I really kinda do hope that Lacey's most previous owner/holder/whatever offers that. I didn't specifically ask her to but she's always being like "When are you gonna get a younger horse? You "need" one!" and she knows I love grays and Arab mares... My fingers are crossed. If she offers, I'm not gonna reject that. :lol:
The money thing always works itself out, and a younger mare wouldn't need the kind of major upkeep Lacey does...right? lol!
And, (man, I'm just convincing myself more and more) once she's undersaddle, I could always sell her and make a profit. Not that I'd want to, of course, but I could if it was necessary. 
At least the ad posters did me a solid and put her in an ugly halter. :lol:

Haha MHFQ! Good one. Roman riding my beauties, that would be the best!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

I would uh...get her.... Don't look at me to help you decide that owning her is a bad idea.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Wallaby said:


> At least the ad posters did me a solid and put her in an ugly halter. :lol:


 
This! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I love how all of us are SUCH enablers!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

psssst..... GET HER!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

You guys are the WORST at this. :rofl:


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I would contact the owners and let them know there is some interest, maybe find out more about her. Free horses tend to get taken fast. Just a thought from the worst of the all the other enablers.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

She's a beautiful girl, but I'd hold off until you get your financial situation in order. Unfortunately with animals we can't rely on money "working itself out"... Believe me I've been tempted more than once! :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ok, I will say, truly and honestly, that her hind end is not as good as Lacey's . She is camped out a bit. Otherwise, she's a goddess.


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

She looks so lonely......... 





>


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Back from ABN with her pedigree. 

Egisis Arabian

Bottom side looks egyptian. Don't know what to make of the topside yet, though I see polish in there.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

There's generally a really good reason why a horse is *FREE*. Are you prepared financially and skill-wise to deal with a horse that is bound to have either health or severe training issues?


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Seriously though, I would take her. Even if you aren't financially prepared to keep two horses long-term, why not get her, put a few months of training on her (assuming you have the means to do so yourself), then flip her if you can't afford to keep her? I don't know how good the market is in your area, your financial situation or your costs per horse, but I know around here you could turn a small profit doing that with her, provided you didn't keep her around too long and rack up the feed bills. Granted, it would be quite a small profit, but even if you only get 100 or 200$ for her...that's 100 or 200$ and several months of experience you didn't have before. 

Though, delfina makes a good point. Why _is_ she free? Even if I had too many horses and had to downsize, I wouldn't start handing them out for nothing unless something was wrong with them and I wanted them GONE. Reading the ad, people always tend to downplay a horse's problems. So 'insecure' and 'likes other horses' could mean 'dangerously herdbound'. I'd really take a good look at her and get her checked by a vet if you were to take her.

Were you wanting a long-term horse to keep with Lacey? Or just a youngster as a project horse to work on then sell?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds pretty flighty. If you can deal with that go get her before a charming kill buyer shows up.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Pinto, what happens if this young horse has an accident while she has it? Colics? Needs major hoof work? Worse yet, what if something happens to Lacey and the money for her treatment is eaten up by caring for this younger horse? 

There are a ton of things that can go wrong with horses that can cost a lot of money. I've seen many many posts on this forum from people talking about being financially responsible horse owners and how you shouldn't get a horse if you're not financially set to take care of them if the worst happens. Not to mention the posts I've seen advising people against taking on a untrained project horse for the first time without a trainer helping you. Everything about this situation screams bad idea for Wallaby and Lacey. 

Wallaby, I mean absolutely no offense by this post, I might be incorrect in my assumption that you haven't started a horse yet. I know you've worked through a lot of issues with Lacey, but starting a horse from the ground up is an entirely different situation.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Pinto, what happens if this young horse has an accident while she has it? Colics? Needs major hoof work? Worse yet, what if something happens to Lacey and the money for her treatment is eaten up by caring for this younger horse?
> 
> There are a ton of things that can go wrong with horses that can cost a lot of money. I've seen many many posts on this forum from people talking about being financially responsible horse owners and how you shouldn't get a horse if you're not financially set to take care of them if the worst happens. Not to mention the posts I've seen advising people against taking on a untrained project horse for the first time without a trainer helping you. Everything about this situation screams bad idea for Wallaby and Lacey.
> 
> Wallaby, I mean absolutely no offense by this post, I might be incorrect in my assumption that you haven't started a horse yet. I know you've worked through a lot of issues with Lacey, but starting a horse from the ground up is an entirely different situation.


 I understand. Just weighing in with my opinion, is all. Of course Wallaby should do whatever she's financially suited to do.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

if what they say in the ad is true... she sounds like a real diamond in the rough. very exciting!
but the price tag of zero can be a bit disconcerting...

I'm torn!
Go see her, if you can. You won't know until you try. I sure hope it works out, because she is cute as a button.

Good luck!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She seems nice, she comes w/her papers, & there will probably be "issues". I've gotten 2 free horses-both because the horses needed a good home-the first horses owner had health issues & couldn't ride anymore, & the 2nd horse needed to not be a "therapy" horse, I guess. Anyway, both were sound & good riding horses for me. I would call, at least.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I completely and fully agree with the doubting posters (and the hopeful ones! haha).

Those doubts: what if she's "too much", what happens if Lacey and this other horse get injured badly around the same time (I have an "oops fund" enough for one horse, but 2?), why exactly is she free, she sounds spooky and I'm not a huge fan of spooky horses (I can deal with them but they aren't my favorite), her front hooves look mishapen - is she going to need extensive farrier work, etc, are basically what's keeping me from calling her owner right now and being like "I'll take her!".

My other major concern is what if something happens financially (I'm comfortably affording one horse with "enough" left over, right now) and I end up not being able to afford 2 horses, but in the time it takes to get down to one horse, I end up being unable to afford any horses. 
That's kinda far fetched, but these things do happen and that wouldn't be fair to Lacey. It wouldn't be fair to "new horse" either but Lacey would be harder to rehome just from an age standpoint. Personally, I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I ended up having to put Lacey down or having to sell/rehome her to someone less savory because I got her twin on a whim.

And, to top it all off, like Tiger was saying, I've worked through some bad problems with Lacey but I've never actually started a horse. Also, I don't have a trainer around, that I trust, to help me. I think I could probably handle whatever BUT who wants to find out they can't to the detriment of themselves or the horse? Not me! haha

I think, unless my friend is like "YES! must get!" and really sweetens the deal for me, I'm gonna pass on her. It would be so much fun to have another horse, a Lacey twin, but probably not the smartest idea for me right now. 

By the way, I appreciate all your excitement too! It would be so much fun to have a horse that darn cute and young!  She really does sound like she's gonna be a real gem for the right person.

If it's meant to be, it'll happen. And if it's not meant to be, that just means there's a better horse for me down the road.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Just come visit me Wallaby. You can ride all the youngsters you want...I've got a bratty coming 2 yo quarter pony filly with your name all over her :lol:

All joking aside, do your homework & think it through. If it's meant to be, it will happen. If not, it won't & you still have that sweet old lady to devote all of your time to.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

That is the ugliest, finest boned, hammerheaded grade horse I've ever seen in my entire life. It makes Puddin' look like a golden girl! 

and look at those shoulders. They aren't almost perfectly sloped at all. They look like teeter totters! And her feet look like toothpicks with bricks on the bottom.


She's obviously not suited to your cold weather up there. I mean come on. That fragile thing in the snow and...and...whatever other treacherous things there are? UHH-UH honey! No, :think: I think she'd be much better off in flat old Texas.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

shes SOOOO ugly..... shes mine


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

omg I am actually going to see this horse XD 
we'll see is she is crippled or something although her owner just said not enough time to break her
but then they have a 10,000.00 arabian also for sale . . . .


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i personally dont think shes ugly but that maybe just me because i love all horses no matter what they look like all i personally care about is them enjoying themselves while they are with me


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

western rider- we all kidding and think she is adorable to


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

oops XD i guess i take stuff to serious SORRY :{


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

:shock: I think she is wonderful! Did I say that out loud? I mean yuck! Look at that...THING! 

I think you should ask _Lacey_ what she thinks of having a twin! She might not want to share your love...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ Bahahaha, too true! Soda was ****ed when I bought Miss Lily, he didn't think he should have to share me... or my niece, or my friends, or my dad, or my mom, you probably get the picture, right? I can only imagine his attitude if I showed up with another dun!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

MhFQ, you know I love me some sassy ponies! Next week, I show up at your door - AWKWARD. :rofl:

Nice, Thyme! Tell us how she is.  I hope you get her, she's so pretty!

No worries WesternRider! We all think she's gorgeous. We're being VERY sarcastic about her being ugly. :lol:

That's true, Lacey is not a fan of me showing attention to other horses and she only really likes dark bays. If I brought home another gray, she'd probably kick her all the way across the pasture...or at least give her the cold shoulder for the next forever (Lacey doesn't believe in physical violence... XD ). 

You guys are too great. <3


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey, i have been talking to the people that are rehoming her and she sounds like just what I am looking for. I am supposed to pick her up tomorrow, Her owners live in oregon but travel too much and basically just pay people to feed all their horses they have had this one since she was born and she is only halter broke
I am glad you said that Wallaby, seriously, all night at work I was like "omg I hope wallaby wasnt gonna come up and get her I dont want to be that girl that stole a horse from another forum member" >.< i was so stressed out!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

That's so so exciting Thyme!! I'm practically bursting at the seams with excitement for you! :rofl:
Please post so many pictures, with her in a prettier halter, please? Pretty please? haha 

No worries, she wasn't meant to be for me and she WAS meant to be for you!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks  I rode arabs when I was younger and have really wanted one, she will be my first! I do have a trainer to help me not die, but she is supposed to me, myself and I's project but be prepared for not only pictures but these symbols > ???????????
lol


----------

